# Happy Anniversary KKF



## Dave Martell (Feb 28, 2013)

Today is KKF's 2nd anniversary :biggrin:


----------



## JohnnyChance (Feb 28, 2013)

Time flies.


----------



## markenki (Feb 28, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## jayhay (Feb 28, 2013)

Whoa! Congrats to all on a fantastically friendly community that shares and learns  This place is awesome. My hat goes off to everyone here.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 28, 2013)

It doesn't seem like two years. Congratulations, Dave.


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 28, 2013)

Crazy.


----------



## mhlee (Feb 28, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 28, 2013)

Good work Dave!


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats, Dave!



now let me total up how much this forum has cost me over the last two years... :sad0:


----------



## steeley (Feb 28, 2013)

:viking:2 years already and still the #1 place for kitchen knives
Great job Dave and Jim


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks to both Dave, and all the inmates!


----------



## Andrew H (Feb 28, 2013)

Two years? Really?!
Congratulations! :dance:


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 28, 2013)

Man time fly's! Congrats Dave and thanks to all of ya who make this such a awesome place!!


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 28, 2013)

congratulations Dave! Thank you!


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 28, 2013)

happy anniversary everyone!


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes indeed - thank you Dave.


----------



## geezr (Feb 28, 2013)

:viking: CONGRATULATIONS :2thumbsup:
And........:hbday: arty2:


----------



## Benuser (Feb 28, 2013)

My congratulations to you, Dave, and to all people who've made it such a wonderful place.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 28, 2013)

Wohoo! Great to see it take off to where it is today. Thanks to Dave, Jim, and the moderators for their hard work and congratulations to all of us for making this the most friendly and supportive online community I have seen. 

Stefan


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy Anniversary!! Time has flown! Holy crap! 2 years already... I'm getting old... wait, what are we talking about again? Did someone say cake? Dave where is the cake?!


----------



## Lefty (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy Anniversary! I love this place!!!


----------



## unkajonet (Feb 28, 2013)

Sweet! Congratulations, Dave!


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats Dave and thanks to the mods who keep us in line. I also would like to thank the automated mods that put ******* asterisks in our posts. 

k.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 28, 2013)

********* ****** ****** ***** ****** ******** ****** ******* *******
-You are welcome, robot mods


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 28, 2013)

:beer:The Best for sharp minded:cookegg:


----------



## cclin (Feb 28, 2013)

:EDance2:happy anniversary KKF! congratulations Dave!:jumping3:


----------



## mainaman (Feb 28, 2013)

wow 2 years flew by
Happy anniversary


----------



## jaybett (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy Anniversary

Jay


----------



## longhorn (Mar 1, 2013)

Congratulations!!! With so much useful knowledge, and knowledgeable members I'm sure KKF will be around for a long time to come


----------



## Von blewitt (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy Anniversary KKF, thanks Dave & everyone else who makes this place such a fun & informative place to hang out


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 1, 2013)

This would mean that kkf is a Pisces! Congrats to everyone who helped keep this a reality for all of us knuts to share, and double congrats to the mEn behind the "curtain"!!!


----------



## wenus2 (Mar 1, 2013)

mainaman said:


> wow 2 years flew by
> Happy anniversary



Ain't that the truth!
Here's to many more! :beer:


----------



## DWSmith (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy Anniversary KKF!!!!! Here is to many more. Proud to be a part!


----------



## Dusty (Mar 1, 2013)

Well done and thank you kkf!


----------



## chinacats (Mar 1, 2013)

Congratulations and thank you very much!

Cheers!


----------



## Miles (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks and congratulations on two years! Thanks to Dave for kicking it off and thanks to all fantastic folks here who make it such a great place!


----------



## jigert (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy anniversary! And thanks to everyone responsible for this awesome forum!


----------



## TamanegiKin (Mar 1, 2013)

Felicidades KKF! I'm so grateful for this community.


----------



## Customfan (Mar 2, 2013)

Cool place guys! And thanks for the camaraderie! :knife:


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 2, 2013)

Great place and a great community. Congratulations on something that works the way it was imagined.


----------



## Dream Burls (Mar 2, 2013)

Happy Anniversary KKF. It's a pleasure and an honor to be a part of this community. Here's to many more years.


----------



## mano (Mar 2, 2013)

Tip of the hat to Dave, Jim and the mods.


----------



## 77kath (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for being here! I have learned a lot.


----------



## pete84 (Mar 3, 2013)

KKF is awesome.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 3, 2013)

Has it really been that long already? Congrats everyone on being a part of this great community!!


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 3, 2013)

There must be a mistake here. This would mean that I am 2 years older, and that is just not possible.
Happy anny anyway!


----------

